# My heart girl Deardra



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It will be 12yrs this month since she left, but always with me in spirit until we meet again. I thank her more than words could possibly convey. What a gal, what a gift. 

[vimeo]37968766[/vimeo]

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...idge/78544-10-years-past-always-my-heart.html


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

She was beautiful, Steve! Great pictures and wonderful memories for daddy's girl......


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful tribute, a beautiful girl. Got all teary eyed watching it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful, what a wonderful life you gave that sweet girl. No wonder she hooked you on Goldens forever !


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

God bless you Steve. I know how much you miss her and she was of course so very special!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Such a beautiful tribute to a beautiful golden. Pictures of Deardre set to music was heart warming and made me smile. She had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very touching. Nothing like camping with a golden, reminds me of some of our pop up camper camping trips with our first 2 goldens. 
She had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a lovely tribute and a lovely girl. I had many smiles and a few tears from watching this.

Some people are too stupid to realize the treasure they have and they leave them for us to find and Deardra was surely a treasure.:smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh my, your girl takes my breath away. Can definitely see the deep bond that you share in your beautiful girl's eyes. You gave her an amazing life.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Deardra was very beautiful. They sure leave huge paw prints on our hearts, don't they?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful tribute and memories on one great girl. No wonder why, her beautiful golden smile took over your heart. And those who had each other in heart will be stay together in time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Deardra won the doggie lottery when she found her way to you. You also won the lottery with her. What a beautiful soul and partnership. Thanks for sharing a little bit of her with us.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. So sorry....looks like she had an awesome life


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

She was a beautiful girl who certainly enjoyed lots of wonderful adventures with Dad!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

What a beautiful girl Deadra was! My heart goes out to you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your very special girl Deardra. 

You both were so lucky to have each other.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Steve that beautiful video did me in, really feeling down today missing my MOM and Nugget. 

Did you get your other golden yet?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have beautiful memories there of your special times together


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I too got teary eyed watching your beautiful tribute. Deardra was a beautiful girl, and looks like she had wonderful adventures with you. You both were lucky. Our Buddy LOVED the north woods and waters of Wisconsin, and am feeling sad he won't be with us this year. He was right in the boat with us too, fishing off the dock, swimming after minnows and frogs all day. We all have our memories and heartache of the ones we recently lost, but there's also that tug in our hearts and mind when we remember the ones we lost years ago. You are right...a huge thank you to all of our beloved "babies", all of them have enriched our lives!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh god, I must be going senile :doh: It was not March but May. In fact today is the day, just 3 hours from now she passed away in my arms.

It was May 25 and happened to be my mom's birthday too. How did I ever post this in March, sorry babe.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't worry Deardra understands. By bringing this up today I have the opportunity to see this beautiful tribute since I missed it in March.
LOVED it!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to your girl Deardra! It looks like you have some wonderful memories of her, they are lovely photos. Sure looks like she was a very special girl indeed and had a lovely life with you.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, she really was beautiful!


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

27 days for my wife and I .... we are crying our eyes out watching that tribute. I cant put my feelings into words.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How I miss her so, always will. In the video at the 1:03 mark with her in the water with a stick, I still have that stick. Her teeth marks in it and all.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> How I miss her so, always will. In the video at the 1:03 mark with her in the water with a stick, I still have that stick. Her teeth marks in it and all.


Great Tribute ...And a lucky dog too !!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> How I miss her so, always will. In the video at the 1:03 mark with her in the water with a stick, I still have that stick. Her teeth marks in it and all.


Definitely understand holding on to these things of one so dear to your heart! I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Deadra. That video definitely brought tears to me as well!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> How I miss her so, always will. In the video at the 1:03 mark with her in the water with a stick, I still have that stick. Her teeth marks in it and all.


Now that brought tears to my eyes...What a beautiful girl! Never to be forgotten......


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Who you once loved will never leave your heart. You can lose everything but your memories and love in your heart nothing can take away from you.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh how lovely she was.. Special girl.


----------

